# milcots rusting



## mudgunner105 (13 Jan 2005)

Hey I am from LFCA TC Meaford and we are currentlt holding some 35 ish Milcots here,  some of the paint is peeling away, as well as the frames are starting to rust, do any of the other regiments that are holding the pieces of junk have these problems. 


UBIQUE


----------



## Poppa (13 Jan 2005)

Not at all,
Of our 3 Pls each having 11 MILCOTS each none are rusting, peeling or having any other major problems. And we use the snot out of them.


----------



## childs56 (15 Jan 2005)

the frames and under carrage will rust. it is a fact of life of a vehicle, made from the steel that they are manufactured from. This does not mean the frame will be garbage in few years or two.  The paint they paint these with sucks, and it chips off but it does not affect frame integrity. Just try to give these vehicles a good wash every week if they are driven regulary, pay attenttion to the underside of them. and get into the nooks and cranny's of the frame. Yes you will get wet doing this. good luck.


----------



## OatmealSavage (15 Jan 2005)

Grass grows, birds fly, waves pound the sand, Chevrolets rust. Especially in Ontario with all the salt on the roads. You need to wash them diligently every week and get them undercoated as often as the CO wants to pay for it. Just show the rust to your Transport NCO, and don't worry, fenders are bonus anyway.


----------



## chrisf (15 Jan 2005)

Poppa said:
			
		

> Not at all,
> Of our 3 Pls each having 11 MILCOTS each none are rusting, peeling or having any other major problems. And we use the snot out of them.



33 Milcots??


----------



## Canuck_25 (15 Jan 2005)

I work part time at an autobody shop, and you wont find a frame beggining to rust after 3 years. I was wondering how much plastic is on these chevies, because if they are half plastic, expect them to look like shit within 5 years.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 Jan 2005)

All the vehs recieved have a heavy coating of undercoat. Just get under there and look if you don't believe me. EVERYTHING is covered with gunk. Keep them washed and clean. There is no way they can be rusting out at this early a point. Although I can see them being in somewhat rough shape in Meaford, because the holding and maintainence plan there sucks. It's probably the worst pooling plan ever devised. The only winners in that system are CBO and the local GM dealer.


----------



## Poppa (17 Jan 2005)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> 33 Milcots??



Yeah, I know it seems like a lot but look at it this way....we absolutly need a veh to do our job. We can't do it on foot.
1 sect needs 5 vehs at least.
We're a resource heavy element, we also need a lot of guns (C-9/C-6) don't even start comparing us to the U.S who are armed for bear.


----------



## ettibebs (2 Feb 2005)

In my unit we have 6 milcots and exept that we often have to boost them we have no problem with them.  Well at least they do not rust.


----------

